# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Coffee and Anxiety

## compulsive

Coffee increases anxiety according to many sources. Coffee may be bad even in very small doses for some people,however is it the coffee or the sugar with the coffee? 

Ive noticed that for me in general coffee itself isn't that bad for my anxiety but if sugar is added it tends to accelerate the effect of caffeine . In stores, they usually put sugar in certain types of coffee drinks. 

Anything you have noticed personally?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Hmm, well how much sugar do you usually put in your coffee? I used to drink it black and whether it's got sugar in it or not, it still seems to worsen my anxiety if I have too much.

----------


## Total Eclipse

caffeine does it, and the sugar might be just enough it's setting it over the edge.

----------


## compulsive

> Hmm, well how much sugar do you usually put in your coffee? I used to drink it black and whether it's got sugar in it or not, it still seems to worsen my anxiety if I have too much.



1 or 2  :XD: . Thats a good point. If I have 3 or 4 cups in the day by then ive had lots of sugar! I started not having the sugar though  :Razz:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 1 or 2 . Thats a good point. If I have 3 or 4 cups in the day by then ive had lots of sugar! I started not having the sugar though



Let us know if it helps you any cutting back on the sugar.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

I use to be a caffeine fiend but I got mine from soda  :Tongue: . Caffeine was always strange though...I never really got energized but it actually worked pretty good as an anti-depressant.

----------


## compulsive

> Let us know if it helps you any cutting back on the sugar.



So far it has.. but I tend to get mood swings etc so I need to try it out for a month or so to be sure  :Razz: .

----------


## molokini25

I think it totally depends on the amount of coffee you use. My friend always thought it was from sugar. But then she started to consume decaffeinated coffee and it seems like she's doing just fine. So I think it's mostly from coffee and not the sugar in it.

----------


## WintersTale

Coffee actually decreases my anxiety. It's weird.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'd been a coffee addict since I was about 14 and I couldn't even go one morning without coffee cause I'd get horrible headaches and feel very lethargic and grumpy. I never thought that caffeine had any influence on my anxiety, but then 3 months ago I started having tachycardia every day (my resting heart rate would go up to 130bpm!) then I went to the doc and was told to quit drinking coffee, and so I did. The first few days were really hard but the tachycardia immediately stopped and ever since day 1 without coffee, I haven't experienced the bouts of anxiety I used to get out of the blue and without apparent reason. Now I wish I had quit drinking coffee years ago! I drink a cup of decaf once a day because I like having a hot drink in the morning, but that's about it.

----------


## WintersTale

I've often wondered if my anxiety would stop completely if I quit coffee? 

I know it energizes me, but it probably also is contributing to health problems.

----------


## compulsive

ok ive proved its the sugar for me  :Razz:  If I drink a lot of caffeine sometimes i get a bit tired.

----------


## Marck

According to me that coffee is the best for reduce the anxiety because it keep us active on the mentally and
physically.Mostly i like the coffee for reduce the mentally stress and anxiety.It is the best way for reduce the
extra body fat because it is a good anti-oxidant.

----------


## BladeBiersack

I need to drink coffee more often then. I can never sleep because of insomnia and It would help with my anxiety too so I definitely need coffee...


-Blade Biersack

----------


## Koalafan

Caffeine actually reduces my anxiety and gives me a good mood boost  ::):

----------


## L

I have never drank a cup of coffee

----------


## Otherside

^You're missing out  ::(:

----------

